# 'Twas the day before Thanksgiving...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

and a cold front blew in. It was a beautiful rainbow so I just had to take a shot. The sun had peeked out and was over my right shoulder providing a golden glow.

Happy Thanksgiving!

Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

lovely! rainbows are beautiful. thank you for sharing it.

Happy Thanksgiving to you.

rosesm


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

That's a nice one, Mike! Y'all have a great Turkey day!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice Mike. Happy Thanksgiving to one and all..Rich


----------

